# FSA BB30 crank recall!



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11045.html

A felt riding friend of mine sent me the info about the recall. 

If you ride any of the following bikes take them in for immediate service:
*Bianchi	*
2010 Sempre Ultegra
*Cannondale	*
2010 CAAD9 5, CAAD9 5 Feminine
2010 Six Carbon 5
2010 Slice 4, Slice 4 Nytro, Slice 5
2010 Synapse Carbon 4, Carbon 4 Feminine, Carbon 5
2011 CAAD10 5 105, CAAD10 5 105 Feminine
2011 Slice 5, Slice 5 Womens
2011 SuperSix 5 105, SuperSix 5 105 Womens
2011 Synapse Carbon 4 Rival, Carbon 4 Rival Womens, Carbon 5
2011 CAAD8 5 105
2011 CAADX 105 Cyclocross
*Felt	*
2011 F75
2011 F75X
*Fuji* 
2010 ACR 1.0
2010 ACR 2.0
2010 ACR 3.0
*Quintana Roo	*
2010 CD.0.1
*Litespeed	*
2010 C3
*Raleigh* 
2011 RX 1.0
2010 RX 1.0


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

> Gossamer BB30 non-drive crank arms that are included in the recall have serial numbers beginning with 10B, 10C, and 10D. Serial numbers are located on the backside of the crank arm by pedal threads (see pictures below).
> 
> Note: MegaExo model Gossamer cranksets and Gossamer BB30 cranksets with three drive gears (referred to as “triple” cranksets) are not involved in this recall.


12345


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

Good to know - thanks.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I have one of those (not being used anymore).


----------



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

So is this recall just for the serial numbers starting with 10B, C, D or is it all FSA gossamar cranks? My crank is the right model and year, but the serial number starts with 09E.....Just wondering, Thanks...


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

kawi46 said:


> So is this recall just for the serial numbers starting with 10B, C, D or is it all FSA gossamar cranks? My crank is the right model and year, but the serial number starts with 09E.....Just wondering, Thanks...



I had the same crank that started with 09E...... As per my LBS, not affected by recall


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm happy to say my crank set is SRAM Force.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the notice. My bike is SRAM, but my wife's CAAD9-5F is affected.


----------



## bigherb713 (Jul 11, 2010)

Took less than a week to get my new crank arm


----------

